# Good books detailing church history, from the beginning?



## steven-nemes (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## moral necessity (Jun 4, 2009)

How about Schaff's set? I got it for $50, however, when it was reprinted again in 2006.

History of the Christian Church, 8 Volumes - By: Philip Schaff - Christianbook.com


Also, I just found this as well......cheaper than a new set and a nice for the collector at heart.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1958-History-of...temQQimsxZ20090603?IMSfp=TL090603171006r14588


Blessings!


----------



## Berean (Jun 4, 2009)

I just read this and it was excellent. I think there are paperback copies available too.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/History-Christian-Church-Williston-Walker/dp/book-citations/0684184176]Amazon.com: A History of the Christian Church: Williston Walker, Richard A. Norris, David W. Lotz, Robert T. Handy: Books[/ame]


----------



## BertMulder (Jun 4, 2009)

J.A. Wylie, History of Protestantism is certainly worthwile too, goes back to the early church....


----------



## chbrooking (Jun 5, 2009)

It was 10 years between seminary and ordination for me.

This book helped me greatly to review in preparation for my exams:

Bruce L. Shelley, Church History in Plain Language


----------



## CDM (Jun 8, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Wylie is not entirely worthless, but his adoption of various heretical groups as "protestants" makes him nearly so.
> 
> You will find Gonzalez to be sound, & readable. He is used by many evangelical schools today as a textbook.




GPTS uses it as a textbook. Dollar for dollar you won't find a better deal than the one volume addition for $12.99:
The Story of Christianity, One-Volume Edition - By: Justo L. Gonzalez - Christianbook.com

As it happens, a professer at Greenville has told me Wylie is not a good source and encouraged me not to cite him in my papers anymore. It seems Wylie's a little too "anti-Catholic" for some tastes. 

Fits me just fine.


----------



## Theognome (Jun 8, 2009)

Church history? That's easy- The Bible.

Can you tell I'm Historicist?

Theognome


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 8, 2009)

The Thread Is A Request For Info on History Books.

It is not a venue for debate about people's opinions about good history books. 


Please stay on topic.


----------



## Prufrock (Jun 8, 2009)

Re-opened.
All, please remain focused on the topic at hand.

For any wishing to discuss the Waldensians, please use the recently started thread on the topic. For discussion of the merits of Wylie as an historian, please start a new thread if you wish to do so.


----------

